# Bosch 1613EVS plunge router



## festus1930 (Mar 23, 2010)

My son has a Bosch 1613EVS Plunge router that we are using in a router table. After a short time in use the router "slips" down and ruins the project. Is there a way to increase the pressure on the plunge lock mechanism to prevent this problem??

Thank you.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

I don't have the answer to your question, but have you cleaned everything out good? I find that some things can have saw dust creep up into places you never thought it would. I don't use a plunge router in a table so don't have much experience with that, but I have seen others mentioning removing the plunge springs before using a plunge router in a table. I don't know if that is just personal preference or only done when that is all the router is going to do or if that is the way it is supposed to be done.

I hope you can find the information you need in the various threads, or that some one who knows a lot more than me responds.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings George and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

George, welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining.


----------



## festus1930 (Mar 23, 2010)

DerekO said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't have the answer to your question, but have you cleaned everything out good? I find that some things can have saw dust creep up into places you never thought it would. I don't use a plunge router in a table so don't have much experience with that, but I have seen others mentioning removing the plunge springs before using a plunge router in a table. I don't know if that is just personal preference or only done when that is all the router is going to do or if that is the way it is supposed to be done.
> 
> I hope you can find the information you need in the various threads, or that some one who knows a lot more than me responds.


Thanks for the reply. I would have responed sooner but I was having a few computer problems. I'm not a high speed computer user(I'm a learner). I appreciate the information and I will look into the plunge mechanism. The 1613EVS doesn't come out of the mount like the 1617 that I have with two different bases. Bosch says a plunge router should not be used in a table. I was able to get the following information on the net that explained a "correction" for the slipping problem. We are going to try it and see if it works. The site was (sorry, it wont let me post site, not enuf "posts". I'll be back.

Thanks again to all- to DerekO, Dr. Zook and Explorx4


----------



## Mikemorgan (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello, I have an older 1613 that had the same problem. The slippage problem was caused by looseness in the microadjust system. I fixed it by tapping the toothed retaining washer, located under the fine adjustment knob, down on its shaft using a 1/2" deepwell socket and hammer. This tensions the wave spring trapped between two washers sitting below it. This spring is #62 on the ereplacement parts diagram (part number 3604680502). I hope this helps.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Mike, and welcome to the RouterForums community of woodworkers.


----------



## festus1930 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you Mike, we'll give that a try also. Woodworking would not be fun if everything worked out great.

George


----------



## AJBinVA (Apr 18, 2011)

George,

I recently had the same issue with my Bosch B1450 (I believe is extremely similar to the 1613 EVS). The weight of the router itself as well as the spring pressure would allow it to drop slightly during use.

My solution was simple:


- With router fully plunged and locked I took the screw out for the yellow plunge lock lever.

- I removed the lever being careful not to lose the small washer, screw and spring to expose the locking screw.

NOTE--> The locking screw is a left-handed screw; to tighten turn 1/4 turn CCW (vice CW for tightening of standard right-handed screws).

- Then I put about an extra 1/8-1/4 turn on the locking screw.


- Then I reinstalled the lever. I can still use it like normal, but now I have a little extra travel to really tighten it down when installed in the router table. It is still possible to slip under heavy use, especially with hardwoods, but with easy feed and sharp tooling I have not noticed any issues.

- If you try this and it still slips try tightening a little more. That is if everything else mentioned above checks out and is in good working order. (fine adjustment not loose/slipping and router is not loaded up with saw dust.) If the router's home will be installed to the table then pulling the springs out is not a bad idea.


Hope this helps.

AJ

PS: Router table being used is Bosch RA1171 Benchtop Table. Using the 1613 mounting holes.


----------



## Leftwrite (Sep 30, 2012)

Had the same problem with the same model router in a table. In my case, I took the plunge lock lever off its shaft and rotated it a little counterclockwise, then put it back on.that gave it more room to travel clockwise to really clamp down and lock the plunge mechanism. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Leftwrite (Sep 30, 2012)

I forgot to tell you that I also had removed the plunge spring, as it works against you in a router table. Can't remember how I did it, but that really helped a lot.


----------



## lewisshanks (Jan 5, 2012)

*1613EVS subbase*

Hi: I have a new question about the Bosch 1613EVS. The sub base in mine has a problem where the plastic in two of the holes that hold the screws to the base have popped out so I need to replace this sub base. It is now a discontinued item on all sites that I have researched. (Maybe I have learned why). Does anyone know if other Bosch models would have a subbase where the 3 screw holes would be in the same position or if they are familiar with someone who makes custom bases.
Thanks in advance
Lewis


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lewisshanks said:


> Hi: I have a new question about the Bosch 1613EVS. The sub base in mine has a problem where the plastic in two of the holes that hold the screws to the base have popped out so I need to replace this sub base. It is now a discontinued item on all sites that I have researched. (Maybe I have learned why). Does anyone know if other Bosch models would have a subbase where the 3 screw holes would be in the same position or if they are familiar with someone who makes custom bases.
> Thanks in advance
> Lewis


look to the Hitachi sub bases or go here for after market...

Jasper Tools Router Compatibility Houston, Texas Router Base Plates


but are we talking the entire sub base or the base plate???


----------



## Maxmilon (Dec 24, 2012)

You might call your local Bosch service dealer to see if they have any pull to get your part.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you don't feel comfortable drilling your own plate from a blank (i've even done it successfully--once!!), try 1201 - TurnLock™ BasePlate/Bushing Set - Milescraft and use hole pattern #13.

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will check with Bosch to see if there is a compatible sub base plate.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I just went back and looked at the Milescraft mounting template--it's much nicer for the Bosch 1613 (pattern #13, three "holes") than it is for the Porter Cable 690 (pattern #1, 3 slots). Also--on the one i just downloaded, the Bosch 1617 has a unique pattern (#14) with 2 holes and one slot. All i remember from any i've looked at before listed Bosch 1617 as pattern #1 (using the PC 690 screw holes). 

I may have overlooked this in the past--but i can't imagine how...

If anyone can find you the real Bosch base plate it will be Mike

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It depends on which version of the 1613 you own; you must order this sub base plate based on the 10 digit number on the router. Older style versions use the 3600190521 plate which is no longer available but the newer style uses the 2610997099 which is in stock.


----------

